# Do you mark up permit fees and show it?



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

dougchips--

$96.00 an hour? Is this the your normal labor rate or is it different from the employee rate?

Rich


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Rich Turley said:


> dougchips--
> 
> $96.00 an hour? Is this the your normal labor rate or is it different from the employee rate?
> 
> Rich



That number is close to the rate if I am in the field. I pull the permits and my office manager does the other tasks.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> > Quote:
> > Project $XXXX.XX + necessary permit fees + $XX.XX project administration fee.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do any work for outside customers, just our own houses. The subs that I bring in do have separate line items for permits (cost of job + permit extra) and I don't have a problem with that at all. I've been through the process of obtaining building permits and it does take some time so I fully understand if a sub had "administration fees" on the bill as well.

Dustin


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> So nobody actually is showing the charges, in other words your customers don't know you are charging a fee associated with the permit process?


I have a category for Plans/Permits usually about $500 - $1000. The client always pays for the actual permit, but there are alway hours/costs associated with the whole plan/permit crap, right? So charge for it!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

permits:

15 minutes to fill out 
10 minutes - basic stakeout
1/2 hour to drive
1/2 hour to walk in the building, wait in line, become frustrated
1/2 hour before realzining something wasn't signed


5 minutes - calling client
1 hour - meeting up with client; signing paperwork
1/2 hour - back to drop off permit forms

1/2 hour - calling on the status of permits ... only to leave message
5 minutes - checking voicemail to hear someone say "come pick em up"
1/2 hour - drive to pick them up
1/2 hour - to wait in that damn line again, pay & pick up permits
1/2 hour - post them at client's home

Total hours - 5 1/2 hours

at $100/hr


= $550

permits = $170 
mark up 100%




*Total cost for permits = $ 890*


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Dirt, you forgot looking through the permit apps on the counter to see who is pulling permits and what the job cost is. (15 minutes)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Permit charges for all our jobs in Chicago are $1500 for a $200 permit.


----------

